# Pressure pot/vacuum chamber



## iWoodPen (Mar 23, 2016)

For casting..

I am looking to figure out the very best way to cast acrylic. 

Do you have to use pressure or can you use vacuum?

Next, I am looking for an option to do small amounts. Is there a system someone can recommend that is an all-in-one? I would rather pay a little more for a fully integrated system rather than piece one together. I will stabilize some wood so vacuum is important. But I think more important is the ability to make good quality acrylic blanks. I am currently working with casting craft and realize you don't need pressure. However, I've recently bought some very high end watch dials.. Franck muller, Rolex, omega etc etc.. I want to cast them in the best possible way, no bubbles, no issues. 

So.. Can I do this with a simple vacuum setup, or do I need to go for a hybrid? I'm not buying two systems. I knitter they have hybrid pressure/vacuum. I'm curious what experience you have had. 

Thank thank thank you!


----------



## jsolie (Mar 23, 2016)

I use pressure for casting and vacuum for stabilization.  I have a pressure pot from Harbor Freight that seems to work pretty well.  I'll run it up to about 50 pounds and then remove it from the air.  It's usually down somewhere in the 30's by the next evening - plenty of time for the pressure to do it's magic on air bubbles.  For casting, I have one of Curtis' chambers and a cheesy vacuum pump from Harbor Freight.


----------

